# Wheel bearings



## freetofish (Sep 1, 2011)

OK mensus, its time to really check your wheel bearings... I blew the rear seal out of my boat trailer last Monday and luckly I was just about a mile from the lake... made a big mess with grease all over the tire rim and the rear of the trailer as well as some on the boat..I found that the Inside seal had just rusted from letting water in form some place and it just gave up. It chewed up a little on the hub as well as the spindle.. bummers... I was able to get a new hub and bearings not far from where I was but the thought of having to do that repair along side a busy highway is not something I would wish on anybody...Check and while your at it you about as well repack um.


----------



## nomowork (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder.

I have a brand new trailer for my salt water boat. I pump in grease after every salt water dunking.

I installed a brand new axle, bearings, etc. on my aluminum boat trailer just after buying it. I've had bearing failures before so a hundred something dollars for a brand new axle is cheap insurance for me.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 3, 2011)

Everyone,on this note mat I interject here. Earlier this season I serviced my bearings and everything was fine. I noticed a little greas oozing from the dust cap,so last week before we went to LOZ ,I took the cap off and sealed it with "High Temp" RTV sealant. I neglected to do it to the other side,as I saw no problems to speak of. Well ,I decided to check that bearing today and found water in it. Cost me a day fishing to repair it. The moral is to seal the dust cap also,'cause water will find it's way in.


----------



## ditchen (Sep 3, 2011)

I use bearing buddies and check them after 3 or 4 times after launching in the water. Or when one cover will just roll off and throws ya a reminder.


----------



## KRS62 (Sep 3, 2011)

I lost a bearing buddy and thought I could still head out for a gator hunt. (I took it slow.) I got to the ramp okay. I also got home okay, but kept noticing a burning smell. I tracked it down to the hub. 30 minutes after I got home the rim was too hot to touch! The bearing was mostly gone. I just rebuilt them 6 months ago, so not sure happened. 

Oh well, I planned on putting a whole new axle on it anyway.

KRS


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 4, 2011)

I always do a once-over look of the trailer to include bolts, tire pressure, straps, _and_ bearing grease, before every trip. Even though the longest trip I make around here is only about 22 miles round trip, and the shortest being 3 miles (round trip also), because we all know that sh!t happens.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 4, 2011)

I pulled my boat out of the water for the season today. I checked over everything before the trip even though the trip was only 300 ft!


----------

